# Reserving at Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Napili



## csodjd (Aug 11, 2017)

I was in escrow to purchase through Redweek at Marriott Maui Ocean Club, 2-bedroom ocean front, Napili Tower. There was a contingency that the owner would reserve it for Aug 11 next year, since escrow would not close before then. Today (Aug 11) I'm told the owner was unable to reserve the room, already booked. I'm wondering if anyone knows if this is typical? Is it hard, or impossible, to reserve at Napili even with one-year planning? What is the reservation window for Marriott?


----------



## TXTortoise (Aug 11, 2017)

A number of threads on the relative difficulty of getting into the new towers.  Also, with OF you could end up in either Lahaina or Napili....both nice, just different.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...rvation-experience.137247/page-2#post-1035854


----------



## csodjd (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks. I have to admit, it's a bit confusing. A lot of terminology. Legacy. Conversion. DC weeks. Enrolled. Trust. 

I was just looking at a "platinum" floating deeded week from someone that purchased theirs in 2008. Not points. And, apparently one-year ahead to the day, a Saturday check-in for a week was not available.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 11, 2017)

If you really have to have that week AND you have the financial ability, I'd suggest considering the 3BR OF unit that is listed on Redweek.  They're asking $49k but I think that price is negotiable.  It appears to be a 1st floor unit so that could be a positive or negative, depending on what you're looking for.  This way you'd always have week 32 each year and can plan your trips.  I got tired of trying to chase down Maui weeks that I just bought 2 fixed weeks instead.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Based on my limited experience and what I have read here on TUG, you need to make your reservation right at 9am ET on the day they become available for reservations. In our case, the date I wanted (Saturday) wasn't available, so I booked the Sunday. Then I called back a few days later and the Saturday check-in was available. I was pleasantly surprised and switched dates. People do change their plans some times and units can become available. That said, it is a bit of a hassle and can lead people like Steven and others to purchase a fixed unit. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 11, 2017)

I agree with Steven and Mike but does the OP need that same week every year or just this time only?  In that case, it may be better not to buy a fixed week/unit because it isn't that flexible to change it again and you'll end up with the same uncertainty and hassle to compete other years again.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 11, 2017)

I only need that particular week for the next couple of years until my daughter is out of the house and on her own. So I like the flexibility. Where it gets tricky is that I've also got a place at the Hilton Lagoon Tower in Honolulu, and that's always Saturday to Saturday. So I'll normally need to get into Maui on a Saturday also so there's no 1-day in the middle issue. But the idea of spending a significant amount of money and still being unable to reserve is troubling. I'm thinking maybe Kauai is a better deal.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 11, 2017)

How many years are a couple of years?

I am far from an expert here but we also needed to match up a week starting on a Saturday so bought two fixed adjacent weeks and haven't regretted that but there are constantly changes in this industry so I do not know what they will do tomorrow.

Don't take my advice but listen to the experts here.  If I were you, I wouldn't do it for a year or two but if it is like five or six years, I would consider it.  Maui seems to be the most difficult island to get because it is so popular.

Good luck.  You found the right forum here.


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 11, 2017)

csodjd said:


> I was in escrow to purchase through Redweek at Marriott Maui Ocean Club, 2-bedroom ocean front, Napili Tower...I've also got a place at Hilton Lagoon Tower in Honolulu...I'm thinking maybe Kauai is a better deal.


So you've got a couple of different things going on here...

The first is that unlike HGVC, MVCI doesn't have a home week reservation window. So no matter what someone wants to do with their week - use, trade, or rent - they will be competing for the most desirable weeks. So unlike HGVC where you can be somewhat lackadaisical about booking your home week, if you buy MVCI you will do best if you try to get your reservation when the window opens.

The second is that the new towers at Maui Ocean Club - Napili and Lahaini aka MOC Sequel - are one of the most desirable MVCI properties and are notorious for being difficult to reserve. So it is not surprising that the seller was unable to obtain one particular week.

Third, while I do own an EOY OF week at Napili and enjoy MOC, I actually prefer Waiohai. So if you are interested in Kauai I would highly recommend it.   Waiohai is also much less expensive and easier to reserve than MOC Sequel.

Roughly speaking, at a MVCI resort half of the inventory is released at 13 months for multiple week reservations and half at 12 months for single week reservations. (There are also some weeks in the MVCI Points trust, some enrolled weeks that have been elected, and some other weeks reserved for II, etc...but you can ignore them for the purposes of the discussion.)


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 11, 2017)

csodjd said:


> I only need that particular week for the next couple of years until my daughter is out of the house and on her own. So I like the flexibility. Where it gets tricky is that I've also got a place at the Hilton Lagoon Tower in Honolulu, and that's always Saturday to Saturday. So I'll normally need to get into Maui on a Saturday also so there's no 1-day in the middle issue. But the idea of spending a significant amount of money and still being unable to reserve is troubling. I'm thinking maybe Kauai is a better deal.



I would encourage you to think long term in deciding which island and resort you would like to own and visit. As Emmy mentioned, Maui is more popular, but that depends on your family's interests. If Maui is your choice, work with it in the short term to make it work. If your dates don't match perfectly, you could give up one night on Oahu or Maui if they overlap, or add a single night somewhere to fill a gap. Not convenient, but if it gets you to where you really want to be in the long run, it may be worth it.

Good luck and please let us know what you decide to do.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Dean (Aug 12, 2017)

csodjd said:


> I was in escrow to purchase through Redweek at Marriott Maui Ocean Club, 2-bedroom ocean front, Napili Tower. There was a contingency that the owner would reserve it for Aug 11 next year, since escrow would not close before then. Today (Aug 11) I'm told the owner was unable to reserve the room, already booked. I'm wondering if anyone knows if this is typical? Is it hard, or impossible, to reserve at Napili even with one-year planning? What is the reservation window for Marriott?


IMO a single week for Maui is Dicey at best even if one is ready to go minute one 12 months out.  As a minimum I'd do 2 weeks of some type or another and likely one week for Maui and on week elsewhere that is a lockoff and can be reserved at 13 months out leading in to this time.  That puts you ahead of other owners at 13 months out and it gives you 2 chances as they release 1/2 the inventory 13 months out the the rest 12 months out.  But I wouldn't let a single years reservation stand between you and a good choice otherwise.  You can always try to trade back to that resort or rent what you have plus what you need.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 14, 2017)

We always reserve at 13 months out for 2 BR OF.  The worst luck we've had so far is not getting a Saturday, but getting a Friday or Sunday instead.  We have only stayed in May, June, August and September so far.  Don't know if these time periods are as favored as whaling season or holiday weeks.  We've been doing this for over 12 years and Napili/Lahaina since they opened.  Don't  know if we are typical or lucky.  My only recommendation is to have two MOCs, even if they are EOY.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 14, 2017)

ljmiii said:


> Third, while I do own an EOY OF week at Napili and enjoy MOC, I actually prefer Waiohai. So if you are interested in Kauai I would highly recommend it. Waiohai is also much less expensive and easier to reserve than MOC Sequel.


I was actually looking at that. Would love to hear more about Waiohai. Why do you actually prefer it over Napili? Is it on the beach? 

And, an obvious question, what about Marriott's other Kauai property, the Beach Club?


----------



## csodjd (Aug 14, 2017)

Dean said:


> IMO a single week for Maui is Dicey at best even if one is ready to go minute one 12 months out.  As a minimum I'd do 2 weeks of some type or another and likely one week for Maui and on week elsewhere that is a lockoff and can be reserved at 13 months out leading in to this time.  That puts you ahead of other owners at 13 months out and it gives you 2 chances as they release 1/2 the inventory 13 months out the the rest 12 months out.  But I wouldn't let a single years reservation stand between you and a good choice otherwise.  You can always try to trade back to that resort or rent what you have plus what you need.


That's very much what I was starting to conclude. A friend said she was virtually on the moment 12 months out (got up early to be ready at 6:00am PST), and could not get a Saturday check-in for Napili. She was able to get Sunday for a week. Seems that the more common week is Sunday in, Sunday out, leaving few if any Saturday's to check in. Likely whatever there is goes at the 13-month window.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 14, 2017)

ljmiii said:


> So you've got a couple of different things going on here...
> 
> The first is that unlike HGVC, MVCI doesn't have a home week reservation window. So no matter what someone wants to do with their week - use, trade, or rent - they will be competing for the most desirable weeks. So unlike HGVC where you can be somewhat lackadaisical about booking your home week, if you buy MVCI you will do best if you try to get your reservation when the window opens.
> 
> The second is that the new towers at Maui Ocean Club - Napili and Lahaini aka MOC Sequel - are one of the most desirable MVCI properties and are notorious for being difficult to reserve. So it is not surprising that the seller was unable to obtain one particular week.


That pretty much nailed it. Yes, at HGVC on Oahu I never have any issue getting my home week. I have a low patience for "notorious for being difficult to reserve." The idea of buying two and having the 13-month window seems appealing, but what then if at 13-months you still can't get what you wanted? Then you have TWO places to tussle with.  

I wonder, do POINTS owners have a better shot at getting a Saturday check-in at Maui Napili over floating week owners?


----------



## csodjd (Aug 14, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> I would encourage you to think long term in deciding which island and resort you would like to own and visit. As Emmy mentioned, Maui is more popular, but that depends on your family's interests. If Maui is your choice, work with it in the short term to make it work. If your dates don't match perfectly, you could give up one night on Oahu or Maui if they overlap, or add a single night somewhere to fill a gap. Not convenient, but if it gets you to where you really want to be in the long run, it may be worth it.
> 
> Good luck and please let us know what you decide to do.
> 
> ...


Good advice Mike. This was a "different" year for scheduling for a number of reasons, so I'm putting this year aside. Considering Kauai, except my wife loved Princeville and wants to go there if we're in Kauai. (I made the "mistake" of renting the best room in the place for our honeymoon, a gorgeous oceanfront suite for lots of $. I may have set the bar too high. <g>). Have never explored the less rainy side of the island. 

My interests are relaxing and playing golf. That's my issue with the Hilton in Waikiki, not very convenient for golf. My wife's interest is largely beach. And we both enjoy a nice balcony with oceanfront views for mornings and evenings.


----------



## Dean (Aug 14, 2017)

csodjd said:


> That pretty much nailed it. Yes, at HGVC on Oahu I never have any issue getting my home week. I have a low patience for "notorious for being difficult to reserve." The idea of buying two and having the 13-month window seems appealing, but what then if at 13-months you still can't get what you wanted? Then you have TWO places to tussle with.
> 
> I wonder, do POINTS owners have a better shot at getting a Saturday check-in at Maui Napili over floating week owners?


I can't speak to comparative difficulty though I've gotten what I wanted there.  One advantage that the higher status members have is that they may be able to reserve earlier and get ahead of the curve and have 2 chances to reserve just like multiple week owners on the other side, but more importantly they can actually wait list at 12 months out.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 14, 2017)

Dean said:


> I can't speak to comparative difficulty though I've gotten what I wanted there.  One advantage that the higher status members have is that they may be able to reserve earlier and get ahead of the curve and have 2 chances to reserve just like multiple week owners on the other side, but more importantly they can actually wait list at 12 months out.


What do you mean by "higher status members?" Are points higher status? Is buying direct from Marriott higher status (certainly should be for the extra $)?


----------



## Dean (Aug 14, 2017)

csodjd said:


> What do you mean by "higher status members?" Are points higher status? Is buying direct from Marriott higher status (certainly should be for the extra $)?


https://m.marriottvacationclub.com/...rshipLevelsResources/benefits_at_a_glance.pdf


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 14, 2017)

I read in your first post that you were trying to purchase an oceanfront condo in the Napili tower.  If you really want to own oceanfront, then it will be just as hard to get this at the Waiohai because owners there own multiple weeks too and are staying in the oceanfront condos or they rent them out.  They can reserve a lot earlier than you.  I would recommend to rent there first and see if you'll like that resort.

I also agree that it may be more difficult one day to rent 13 months in advance because so many owners own more than two weeks already so then you need to buy more re-sale weeks again.  This is exactly why we bought a single fixed week/condo so we are done with all the worry and anxiety.  Buying an EOY may give you more chances but a headache too.

It seems to work much better in the DC Club from the experience that we have had so far.  Our one week at the MM1 (Lahaina Villas) gave us three different visits of one night and a full week in the older MOC towers and five nights at the Kauai Lagoons.  I reserved them much later than 12 months out.  It seems to be more difficult from another island to Maui from what I have read in this forum.  Good luck!


----------



## csodjd (Aug 14, 2017)

Dean said:


> https://m.marriottvacationclub.com/...rshipLevelsResources/benefits_at_a_glance.pdf


Ah. Got it. Now I can really see the problem. Owning a week is pretty much bottom of the totem pole for reservations. Owning two, or 4000+ points, gives you a 13 month window. The 12-month people get what's left, and Saturday check-in (during the summer) appears to be a real premium.


----------



## Dean (Aug 14, 2017)

csodjd said:


> Ah. Got it. Now I can really see the problem. Owning a week is pretty much bottom of the totem pole for reservations. Owning two, or 4000+ points, gives you a 13 month window. The 12-month people get what's left, and Saturday check-in (during the summer) appears to be a real premium.


IF you have to be there for a specific week you may end up having to overpay for the fixed week option.  Since you only needed the specific week for a couple of years that's likely not a great plan.  You'd come out ahead $$$ without the fixed week but you'd have stress in the interim.  A second week of some type you could use to get the 13 month window would really help as would trust points but there's cost there.  What would I do in this situation needing a specific week and putting a priority on OF options, I'd likely just rent there or a similar condo.  I fear you're basically trying to fit a square peg in a round hole.  If you're willing to compromise then decide whether it's week or view type that you're OK giving up (or both).


----------



## csodjd (Aug 14, 2017)

I think the simplicity (and lower cost) of the Hilton points system spoiled me. Need them to open a location in Maui.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 14, 2017)

csodjd said:


> Ah. Got it. Now I can really see the problem. Owning a week is pretty much bottom of the totem pole for reservations. Owning two, or 4000+ points, gives you a 13 month window. The 12-month people get what's left, and Saturday check-in (during the summer) appears to be a real premium.


Weeks owners booking a week through the Legacy system are not competing directly with people using points to book.   Weeks and Points inventory are different buckets.  How inventory is allocated to each bucket is a bit of a mystery, but in theory the buckets are segregated before the inventory is released.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 14, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Weeks owners booking a week through the Legacy system are not competing directly with people using points to book.   Weeks and Points inventory are different buckets.  How inventory is allocated to each bucket is a bit of a mystery, but in theory the buckets are segregated before the inventory is released.


Seems there's room for a lot of gamesmanship by Marriott there. If they want to make DC points seem necessary or more valuable, all they have to do is shift more inventory to that bucket, and after a couple of years of points people saying they got just what they wanted, and weeks people venting frustration, they'd see points sales go up and weeks go down. Moreover, as more and more points owners are out there, seems Marriott would naturally shift more and more inventory to the points bucket. 

Question -- are all points equal? Does it matter if you buy your points from Marriott at about $13.50/pt vs. secondary market at about $8/pt?


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 14, 2017)

I remember that Lawlar owned a 2 BR fixed week/unit on the first floor in the Lahaina tower and loved the first floor in the Lahaina tower.  See post #2 in this thread.  The first picture is in front of the Lahaina tower and is safer than owning in front of the Napili tower because it is right in front of the pool.  It would be a worry if you have a toddler so you would have to be extra careful.

You need to be on a higher floor to see an unobstructed view.  The 3 BR condos are beautiful but a 2 BR fixed week/unit will be cheaper.  They are on the two highest floors in the Napili tower (green color).  Please, have a look here for the Lahaina tower (Picture #7).






Post #38 in this thread will show you pictures of all the Marriott's Hawaiian resorts by different TUGgers who have visited the resorts.

The Hilton will have a resort in Kihei one day but if you like Princeville, you may want to check the Vistana resorts.  They have one there plus they have three resorts in Maui too.  Take your time because re-sale prices seem to move lower year after year.



Dean said:


> IF you have to be there for a specific week you may end up having to overpay for the fixed week option.  Since you only needed the specific week for a couple of years that's likely not a great plan.  You'd come out ahead $$$ without the fixed week but you'd have stress in the interim.  A second week of some type you could use to get the 13 month window would really help as would trust points but there's cost there.  What would I do in this situation needing a specific week and putting a priority on OF options, I'd likely just rent there or a similar condo.  I fear you're basically trying to fit a square peg in a round hole.  If you're willing to compromise then decide whether it's week or view type that you're OK giving up (or both).





StevenTing said:


> If you really have to have that week AND you have the financial ability, I'd suggest considering the 3BR OF unit that is listed on Redweek.  They're asking $49k but I think that price is negotiable.  It appears to be a 1st floor unit so that could be a positive or negative, depending on what you're looking for.  This way you'd always have week 32 each year and can plan your trips.  I got tired of trying to chase down Maui weeks that I just bought 2 fixed weeks instead.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 15, 2017)

csodjd said:


> Seems there's room for a lot of gamesmanship by Marriott there. If they want to make DC points seem necessary or more valuable, all they have to do is shift more inventory to that bucket, and after a couple of years of points people saying they got just what they wanted, and weeks people venting frustration, they'd see points sales go up and weeks go down. Moreover, as more and more points owners are out there, seems Marriott would naturally shift more and more inventory to the points bucket.
> 
> Question -- are all points equal? Does it matter if you buy your points from Marriott at about $13.50/pt vs. secondary market at about $8/pt?


From what I understand is that the highest tier can only be a small percentage.  I believe that it is 5%.  If they reach that, they will fabricate a higher tier with more advantageous perks so people will have to buy more points to qualify for the newest perks.

It was buying more weeks from the Marriott direct in the past but you could buy re-sale weeks too and still have the same reservation benefits but you didn't qualify for the MRPs instead.  In the beginning this perk was very valuable but it was devalued over the years so buying a re-sale week was a better deal.

All the major hotel brand developers seem to fabricate higher tiers because it will give them an income stream from the current customers besides selling to new customers too.  The caveat will always be "if available" so you need to be timely and organized to compete.  Give me a fixed week/unit any time or just rent.


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 15, 2017)

csodjd said:


> I was actually looking at that. Would love to hear more about Waiohai. Why do you actually prefer it over Napili? Is it on the beach?
> 
> And, an obvious question, what about Marriott's other Kauai property, the Beach Club?


The Koloa/Poipu area where Waiohai is located and Kauai in general is more low key and relaxing than Maui. To overgeneralize for a moment, it is more lush Hawaiian island paradise and less tropical tourist destination. Waiohai is more spread out than MOC with shorter buildings. The interiors of the villas are on par with Napili/Lahaina though relatively few rooms at Waiohai have the amazing views that are common at MOC. If it matters to you the vast majority of the units at Waiohai are 2BRs with no lock-offs.

Waiohai is on Poipu beach which is smaller and more wildlife intensive than Kaanapali. There is good snorkeling literally steps from the resort and I've seen turtles and monk seals on the beach. Poipu frequently makes 'Best 10 Beaches in the World/US' kind of lists.

I really can't speak to Kauai Beach Club except to say that it is a converted hotel in Lihue. More convenient to things like Costco but the nicer beaches on Kauai are on the South and North coasts.


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 15, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> I read in your first post that you were trying to purchase an oceanfront condo in the Napili tower. If you really want to own oceanfront, then it will be just as hard to get this at the Waiohai because owners there own multiple weeks too and are staying in the oceanfront condos or they rent them out.


The view issues at Waiohai have their own long threads. One problem is that unlike at MOC and some other MVCI resorts there is no 'Ocean Front' category - the villas in Hale 1 & 8 that are OF are lumped into the Ocean View category.' The other is that many of the 'Ocean View' units in Hale 5, 6, & 7 became 'Parking lot view with Ocean in the distance' after later construction adjacent to the resort. As a two week Waiohai OV owner I've only been given the OF villas once. On the other hand, I've never had to put up with a 'parking lot view'  - I usually get the 'Lush gardens, pools, and waterfalls with ocean in the distance' view.


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 15, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> I got tired of trying to chase down Maui weeks that I just bought 2 fixed weeks instead.


Lastly, I suggest that you not immediately discount StevenTing's advice. If you can pick a week you want and can afford the upfront price, fixed weeks are perhaps the best value at MOC. Not only are you guaranteed your week and villa but you are also guaranteed that changes in the MVCI booking system, II, DPs, and whatever else won't affect the value of your unit. You're only really affected by the more macro trends of the price of OF luxury accommodations, Hawaii travel, the economy, etc.

If I had it all over to do again knowing what I do now I might well have gone that route. That said, I would have a President's Week villa that I would have enjoyed for a decade and would now be wondering what to do with as our travel pattern has changed. YMMV.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 15, 2017)

Whilst Points inventory is increasing over time relative to Weeks inventory, that is just down to more people buying more Points.
They remain totally separate inventory buckets.
MVC can't just move Weeks inventory across into Points inventory.


----------



## Dean (Aug 15, 2017)

csodjd said:


> I think the simplicity (and lower cost) of the Hilton points system spoiled me. Need them to open a location in Maui.


It probably would be best for you if you did buy Hilton points at a Maui resort (if available) but getting in not owning there might be an issue.  I believe with HGVC you have a priority reservation window.  But other Hilton owners would have likely the same or a worse problem.



csodjd said:


> Seems there's room for a lot of gamesmanship by Marriott there. If they want to make DC points seem necessary or more valuable, all they have to do is shift more inventory to that bucket, and after a couple of years of points people saying they got just what they wanted, and weeks people venting frustration, they'd see points sales go up and weeks go down. Moreover, as more and more points owners are out there, seems Marriott would naturally shift more and more inventory to the points bucket.
> 
> Question -- are all points equal? Does it matter if you buy your points from Marriott at about $13.50/pt vs. secondary market at about $8/pt?


There's room with gamesmanship and frank dishonesty with any timeshare, playing in their sandbox is giving up significant control and a vote of confidence in their system with $$$.  They can't just shift inventory around without being dishonest.  They can sometimes take inventory they own and have more control of that. 



ljmiii said:


> Lastly, I suggest that you not immediately discount StevenTing's advice. If you can pick a week you want and can afford the upfront price, fixed weeks are perhaps the best value at MOC. Not only are you guaranteed your week and villa but you are also guaranteed that changes in the MVCI booking system, II, DPs, and whatever else won't affect the value of your unit. You're only really affected by the more macro trends of the price of OF luxury accommodations, Hawaii travel, the economy, etc.
> 
> If I had it all over to do again knowing what I do now I might well have gone that route. That said, I would have a President's Week villa that I would have enjoyed for a decade and would now be wondering what to do with as our travel pattern has changed. YMMV.


It depends on the needs of the individual.  Someone who needed a given week consistently should consider it but the OP was only needing a specific week a couple of years I believe.  In that case it might be a curse rather than a blessing.  They could rent the week needed for 2 years for the difference or instead of buying.  Then it just comes down to price and availability, easy choice with minimal price difference but likely not reasonable for many for a large price difference.  I haven't tracked Maui prices so I can't say much there but I am having flashbacks to Crystal Shores retail prices.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 15, 2017)

All great information. Thx. I suppose its like a lot of things. Do your research. Make your best choice among the options. Move forward with no regrets. 

For me, I just don't see points having the value. I'm not a last minute traveler. Have to schedule work, someone to care for the dogs, etc., and if we're bringing some of the grown kids, they too have to schedule. So, we always plan ahead. 

Based on all the info here, I think I see the door to solving this for us, and it's really quite simple. In those next few years where we need to travel during prime time, we just flip the order and go to Maui first, then Oahu, and probably give up one day as the "cost" of it all. It appears that if one owns one week in the Napili/Lahina tower, a Sunday check-in is generally accessible even at the 12-month window, it's the Saturday check-in that's difficult to get. All Hilton home-weeks are Sat-Sat. So, if I don't get Saturday, we go into Maui on Sunday, and stay 6-nights instead of 7, then to Waikiki. (Or 7 in Maui and check into the Hilton a day later.) Small price to pay for two weeks in paradise. <g>


----------



## Dean (Aug 15, 2017)

csodjd said:


> All great information. Thx. I suppose its like a lot of things. Do your research. Make your best choice among the options. Move forward with no regrets.
> 
> For me, I just don't see points having the value. I'm not a last minute traveler. Have to schedule work, someone to care for the dogs, etc., and if we're bringing some of the grown kids, they too have to schedule. So, we always plan ahead.
> 
> Based on all the info here, I think I see the door to solving this for us, and it's really quite simple. In those next few years where we need to travel during prime time, we just flip the order and go to Maui first, then Oahu, and probably give up one day as the "cost" of it all. It appears that if one owns one week in the Napili/Lahina tower, a Sunday check-in is generally accessible even at the 12-month window, it's the Saturday check-in that's difficult to get. All Hilton home-weeks are Sat-Sat. So, if I don't get Saturday, we go into Maui on Sunday, and stay 6-nights instead of 7, then to Waikiki. (Or 7 in Maui and check into the Hilton a day later.) Small price to pay for two weeks in paradise. <g>


I doubt one day will be that much easier to reserve than another so I'm not sure that fixes your issue.  Having done the research and working through the issues, you'll make a much better decision but it's likely not going to be perfect.  I think the other side to this is you have to decide what happens if you can't reserve at all for a given year or you have work/medical issues that keep you from traveling that year.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 15, 2017)

Dean said:


> I doubt one day will be that much easier to reserve than another so I'm not sure that fixes your issue.  Having done the research and working through the issues, you'll make a much better decision but it's likely not going to be perfect.  I think the other side to this is you have to decide what happens if you can't reserve at all for a given year or you have work/medical issues that keep you from traveling that year.


Easy... I take two separate trips to Hawaii for a week each.  But, here's my thinking. This year I was trying to get (through the seller) a mid-August week, Sat-Sat. I assume mid-August, right before school starts, is pretty much prime time. Probably not many times with more demand. Maybe New Year. Spring Break. They were able to get Sunday check-in. So too was a friend of mine that owns there. Same week. They wanted Sat Aug 11-18, but got Aug 12-19. So, that's two that were available Sunday Aug 12. That's why I think one day may be that much easier to reserve. Could be just this time. Don't know. But that's my thinking.


----------



## Dean (Aug 15, 2017)

csodjd said:


> Easy... I take two separate trips to Hawaii for a week each.  But, here's my thinking. This year I was trying to get (through the seller) a mid-August week, Sat-Sat. I assume mid-August, right before school starts, is pretty much prime time. Probably not many times with more demand. Maybe New Year. Spring Break. They were able to get Sunday check-in. So too was a friend of mine that owns there. Same week. They wanted Sat Aug 11-18, but got Aug 12-19. So, that's two that were available Sunday Aug 12. That's why I think one day may be that much easier to reserve. Could be just this time. Don't know. But that's my thinking.


As I said, I doubt you'll find that much difference between them.  I think most resorts sold more Saturday than any other but also have a higher demand.  The week in question is lower demand than some of the ones earlier in the summer, how much and whether it'd enough to make a real difference, I can't say.  Just think it through and look at the variables including if things don't work out.  IF you're OK with 2 separate trips and the Maui one not being summer, you should be fine if you plan in advance.


----------



## Katfan (Aug 15, 2017)

I was going to report my experience today in a new thread but decided to post here. Called right at 9 AM to reserve a 2 br of unit in the new towers for 9/15/2018 (Saturday) for 7 nights. Only a studio available so passed to await the 12 month release date. On my lunch hour decided to check online (had tried various dummy bookings online to no avail up to today as late as 8:56 AM).  A 2br ov was available so I grabbed it. Was not available right after I reserved so I think I got lucky. In 2 other stays have been in 1 br of in Napili in the 01 run with quite the angle to the ocean. So now we will be in Lahaina tower with DD and SIL. Will save a few DP so good from that perspective. Any tips for best side - toward the pools with chance of garage view from what I can tell or toward the new Hyatt residences? So excited to be back in Maui and Kauai. Looks like we will have no problem reserving a 3 br of at Kauai Lagoons for the following week (where we have stayed previously) when Other family members will join us as well. Wish we lived closer to visit more often. Thanks for any info.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 16, 2017)

Katfan said:


> I was going to report my experience today in a new thread but decided to post here. Called right at 9 AM to reserve a 2 br of unit in the new towers for 9/15/2018 (Saturday) for 7 nights. Only a studio available so passed to await the 12 month release date. On my lunch hour decided to check online (had tried various dummy bookings online to no avail up to today as late as 8:56 AM).  A 2br ov was available so I grabbed it. Was not available right after I reserved so I think I got lucky. In 2 other stays have been in 1 br of in Napili in the 01 run with quite the angle to the ocean. So now we will be in Lahaina tower with DD and SIL. Will save a few DP so good from that perspective. Any tips for best side - toward the pools with chance of garage view from what I can tell or toward the new Hyatt residences? So excited to be back in Maui and Kauai. Looks like we will have no problem reserving a 3 br of at Kauai Lagoons for the following week (where we have stayed previously) when Other family members will join us as well. Wish we lived closer to visit more often. Thanks for any info.


So, to be clear, you were calling 13 months ahead. You called right at 9:00 am EST. And no 2-bedroom units were available for a Saturday check-in? Not even a 1-bedroom was available? 

If I'm understanding your abbreviations, you were using points, right? If so, then that's from the points inventory, so it doesn't tell us what would have happened had you been a week owner. But it seems odd that a points owner with sufficient status to reserve 13 months out still could not get what he wanted.


----------



## Katfan (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes we have executive status and were using points so no new info for weeks owners.  I was just trying to give an experience from a different ownership perspective.  And the only available unit according to the reservation agent at 9 AM on the dot (and confirmed from my online search) was a studio in the new towers or a 1 bedroom in the original towers. I probably could have waited until the 12 month mark to see if more inventory became available but this is a family trip so decided to snag the OV rather than hope for an OF unit. I have checked just out of curiosity a few more times in the past 24 hours and have not seen anything other than the studio. Glad I took the 2BR when it popped up.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 16, 2017)

Here is a thread under "Exchanges" (posts #5 and 7) about exchanging to HI that may be of interest to the OP especially.


----------



## tmcasey (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi - Regarding reserving in the summer months. Typically it is very hard to get a week and you need to call right at 9 am ET - often I do this and don't get a week. But typically if I try for 2 or 3 July weeks in a row, I'll get one.  I have a Lahaina tower 2 bedroom ocean view.  

However, this year was easier than previous and when I logged in on July 27, I easily got a reservation and I could have had a Friday July 7 or or a Sunday July 16 check in too. First time I've ever seen July check-in dates a few weeks past 12 month out. 
Tami


----------



## Katfan (Aug 18, 2017)

So with your 2 br ov in Lahaina what would be your request for the best ov unit? I am thinking looking at the pool would be best if looking at the rooms closest to the ocean. But perhaps those looking toward the Hyatt would be better. Would appreciate any insight. I know it is pretty much luck of the draw but considering we reserved at the earliest date I am hopeful we get a little more consideration for best unit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 20, 2017)

Here are the Lahaina tower view categories to give you a better idea.

We once stayed in a lock-off unit that was part of the 3 BR oceanfront condo but the lock-off was on the side of the building overlooking the pool.  It had a wide ocean view but many palm trees too.  We couldn't see the sunset in March but would sometimes go down to the restaurant instead or see it somewhere else.

The other ocean view condos on that side are further back and the last one is practically next to the parking garage as you can see from the first link.  Here are the views that we had.  The higher the floor the better the view will be unless the palm trees are taller since March 2010.

From the balcony.






A nice wide view even from the third floor but with many palm trees.






View over the pool.  It looked nice at night.






Here is a post on TUG showing the mountain/garden view units between the Lahaina and the new Hyatt tower because that was the highest level (6th) of the parking garage I could go up to.

Ocean view starts on the 7th floor.  These pictures were taken further back than the very last 2 BR condo on the side of the building.  Higher up should have a better view yet but not as wide as between this tower and the Lanai tower.

I hope this helps a little bit for making a decision.  Good luck!


----------



## Katfan (Aug 21, 2017)

Taffy19 - thanks so much for the very useful info, especially the photos. Lots of time to mull things over. Really appreciate your taking the time to reply.


----------



## melroseman (Aug 21, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are going to be at MOC Napili/Lahaina Towers for the first time in May.  Can't figure out this resort.  Wanted 6 nights in an oceanfront one bedroom in May.  At the 13 month mark only OF studios and Island view 2 bdrms available, which I thought strange.  At 12 months no different, so I booked the studio.  Got the "review your accomodations" which shows a  Studio OFOG, and my account shows the unit as a Studio OF2G.  No clue what OG or 2G means.  Any help with what those strange designations are?  Any ideas why the availability was/is so limited?  I was booking with trust points but had plenty of either.

TYIA...


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2017)

melroseman said:


> We are going to be at MOC Napili/Lahaina Towers for the first time in May.  Can't figure out this resort.  Wanted 6 nights in an oceanfront one bedroom in May.  At the 13 month mark only OF studios and Island view 2 bdrms available, which I thought strange.  At 12 months no different, so I booked the studio.  Got the "review your accomodations" which shows a  Studio OFOG, and my account shows the unit as a Studio OF2G.  No clue what OG or 2G means.  Any help with what those strange designations are?  Any ideas why the availability was/is so limited?  I was booking with trust points but had plenty of either.
> 
> TYIA...



Here are the options from dioxide45's thread on unit codes...which can be found in the Weeks Sticky.

There is an OFOG....but I don't see an OF2G, nor have I ever seen a number in any of these unit codes.  

GMGH....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
IVMT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OFOM....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAF....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.
TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
ZZTS....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Napili Tower.
ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAO....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
GMGZ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
IVGT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OFOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........Studio portion of 3BR unit.


----------



## melroseman (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the quick turn-around.  Sorry I didn't do a through enough search to figure it out myself.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 21, 2017)

melroseman said:


> We are going to be at MOC Napili/Lahaina Towers for the first time in May.  Can't figure out this resort.  Wanted 6 nights in an oceanfront one bedroom in May.  At the 13 month mark only OF studios and Island view 2 bdrms available, which I thought strange.  At 12 months no different, so I booked the studio.  Got the "review your accomodations" which shows a  Studio OFOG, and my account shows the unit as a Studio OF2G.  No clue what OG or 2G means.  Any help with what those strange designations are?  Any ideas why the availability was/is so limited?  I was booking with trust points but had plenty of either.
> 
> TYIA...


It seems strange, indeed. Were you being specific on your check-in date, or were you flexible? 

If you're booking 13 mo out, then in theory, NOBODY could have been ahead of you. That suggests that the inventory was zero, no 1 or 2 bedroom oceanfront units available in the trust points inventory. How can that be?


----------

